# Composite Decking



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I replaced the wood decking with the solid stuff that HD sells about 3 years ago and it's held up very well, although I'vefound that it will stain.

I did use the same framing, just replacing the surface material alone.

BIL did his with the Trex from Lowe's and has had the same stain issue.


I'd say composite decking is tons better than wood, but it WILL stain.


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

I was also looking into using the Trex product and was wondering, when you mention staining... does it stain more than wood? And what's the staining from... ie; is it discoloration from UV sun light, or bar-b-que dripping? As I plan on having MANY BBQs on the deck... :thumbup:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

*Staining*

On my BIL's deck the material is stained from the grille and from some water spotting.

On my deck which is a light gray, there is some staining from mildew in a shaded area. 

On mine it's not all that bad, pressure washing cleans it up pretty well, but on my BIL's the stains won't come out at all.


I think it would be much worse if it were a wood surface though. Just need to take a reasonable amount of care is all.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I installed Evergreen brand. Yes, it will stain, however, a pressure washer removes 95% of it. Get a grill mat.

Also, I used the 3/4 thick material. It was cheaper to intall additional 2x6 support joists than buying the 5/4 material. Joists are 8" O.C., I believe the minimum for 3/4 is 12" O.C.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

On another forum, a someone mentioned that TREX scratches easily. I would check into that before deciding on any brand.


----------

